# I feel like such a jackass



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

I have just learned a valueable lesson about the test kits. READ THE DIRECTIONS.

As some of you may know, I have been have nitrate fluctuation problems.

Guess why?

I assumed all kits were alike. Well my kit comes with two bottles of solution. Well you are supposed to shake bottle #2 before use, and shake the test tube for one minute, which I have not been doing. Which means my past two week readings are totally fucked.

None of my other Aqua Pharm kits need this done, just the Nitrates.

After a now "accurate test", my nitrate reading, and other readings are:

Ammonia: .75 ppm
Nitrites: .75 ppm
Nitrates: 4
pH: 6.9

My numbers table is:

http://www.virtualdesigns.com/water.htm

Given these numbers, where do you think I am at in my cycle. I used 2 ounces of bio spira and have been adding 150 drops of ammonia daily.

I feel like such an ass, maybe I should just sell my tank and give up.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

ah, your first mistake!!! ahaha.

get used to it, you will run into alot of conflicts in search for that perfect equilibrium.

test the trate agian to see if you get the same reading.

your cycle is pretty much done with.. 150 drops of NH3 is alot.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

I did, it's dead on the same.

As Dave Chappelle would say..

'Dam, I fucked up'!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

ahaha..

as the Peacock would/does say.

"Never give up"


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Hey P. can I level up my tank with water? Tap or Brita Tap mix?

Gonna give me some good numbers to try and get with a tap/r.o. mix?

So honestly, not that it matters, how much longer I got? Week or 2? LOL how much ammonia should I be dropping in this beast a day?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

doctorvtec said:


> Hey P. can I level up my tank with water? Tap or Brita Tap mix?
> 
> Gonna give me some good numbers to try and get with a tap/r.o. mix?
> 
> So honestly, not that it matters, how much longer I got? Week or 2? LOL how much ammonia should I be dropping in this beast a day?


 sure, go ahead and top off your tank..

start getting used to your "mix".. i believe you have the equation in another thread.. it looked fine.. your PH and KH was good. sorry i cant remember, i talk to alot of people about this very subject daily.

your tank is cycled. keep maintaining Amonia intake and buy the fish you want.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Wow I am cycled?

Shouldn't I get the ammonia and the nitrites down to 0?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

doctorvtec said:


> Wow I am cycled?
> 
> Shouldn't I get the ammonia and the nitrites down to 0?


 well, when are you testing the water? after you add in the NH3 or right befor you add it in?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Right before, so it's usually about 24 hours after adding the ammonia.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

doctorvtec said:


> Right before, so it's usually about 24 hours after adding the ammonia.


 ok, try adding 75 drops when you wake up, and when you go to sleep..

try to never let the NH3 drop to 0.. allways keep these bacteria full and multiplying.

the key is to cultuvate more then enough bacteria to suport your desired bioload, but not overdue it. if you have WAY to much bacteria and stop feeding amonia, the excessive Bacteria will die off and create a Spike of NH3.

keep the amonia flowing.. there is no doubt in my head that you allready have enough bacteria cultivated to suport your small Rhom.

order the fish.. i think your ready.

BTW, is this your first tank?


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2004)

doctorvtec said:


> Wow I am cycled?
> Shouldn't I get the ammonia and the nitrites down to 0?


 I would wait for everything but the nitrate to read '0' before adding anything expensive or sensitive.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> doctorvtec said:
> 
> 
> > Wow I am cycled?
> ...


 i disagree, infact i think its best to keep some amonia allways present untill you introduce the fish.


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Tsk tsk tsk...


----------

